# Lilo e Gentoo

## Pausacicca

Ciao a tutti...

Ho un problemino che non so come risolvere...

Allora...io ho un hd con 3 partizioni: 1)windows 2)mandrake 9.2 3)Gentoo 1.4

La gentoo l'ho appena installata e il problemino rigurda proprio lei.

Nella mandrake ho una cartella che ho chiamato /2 dove in poche parole vedo la gentoo(per intenderci come windows che si vede sotto /mnt/windows).Come bootloader ho lilo configurato nella mandrake con i seguenti parametri:

boot=/dev/hde

map=/boot/map

vga=normal

default="Mandrake9.2"

keytable=/boot/it-latin1.klt

prompt

nowarn

timeout=100

message=/boot/message

menu-scheme=wb:bw:wb:bw

disk=/dev/hde bios=0x80

image=/boot/vmlinuz

          label="Mandrake9.2"

          root=/dev/hde6

          initrd=/boot/initrd.img

          append="devfs=mount hdc=ide-scsi acpi=ht splash=silent"

          vga=788

          read-only

image=/2/boot/bzImage

          label="Gentoo1.4"

          root=/dev/hde7

          read-only

other=/dev/hde3

        label="windows"

        table=/dev/hde

other=/dev/fd0

         label="floppy"

         unsafe

Quando entro nella gentoo, mi vengono riconosciute alcune periferiche,l'hard disk fino a poi ritrovarmi con un:

Kernel Panic:vfs cannot open root device 2107

append a correct root

Vfs:unable to mount root fs

premettendo che è da(si e no)un mese che uso linux....qualcuno sa dirmi come posso fare per risolvere???

Bye,Pausacicca

P.s=mi scuso gia da ora se è una domanda banalissima...

----------

## innovatel

Quando hai compilato il kernel hai messo il tipo di file system della root come modulo. devi selezionarlo con * e non con M

è successo pure a me.

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Pausacicca

quindi la soluzione è quella di ricompilarmi il kernel....

Puo centrare qualcosa l'assenza dellae voci initrd(che sinceramente non so neanche cos'è) e append nel lilo?

Cmq grazie...

Ciao

----------

## Pausacicca

allora io ho appena ricompilato il kernel non mettendo il file systemm come modulo con  questi commandi:

-make menuconfig

-make dep && make clean

-make bzImage

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage  /boot

il problema però persiste...

La procedura è giusta??Siccome non sono cosi esperto di ricompilazione di Kernel è meglio essere sicuri...!!

tornano fuori sempre gli stessi errori :

vfs cannot open root device

append a correct root=

Kernel Panic0 unable to mount root fs

Ciao,Puasacicca

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Pausacicca wrote:*   

> allora io ho appena ricompilato il kernel non mettendo il file systemm come modulo con  questi commandi:
> 
> -make menuconfig
> 
> -make dep && make clean
> ...

 

Hai montato la cartella /boot (mount /boot) prima di copiare?

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai montato la cartella /boot (mount /boot) prima di copiare?

 

Questo soprattutto, inoltre consiglio anche un "modules modules_install" se fai uso di moduli nel kernel (magari hai compilato un kernel monolitico, ma nel dubbio  :Wink:  ).

----------

## MyZelF

 *Pausacicca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> disk=/dev/hde bios=0x80
> 
> 

 

Hai messo tu questa opzione? Hai un doppio controller IDE (4 canali)? Verifica che al boot da gentoo non sia invertito l'ordine con cui sono riconosciuti i canali (hde => hda, ho avuto un problema simile con un controller RAID promise).

----------

## Pausacicca

diciamo che sono entrato nel sistema dal cd live con questi comandi:

-mount /dev/hde7 /mnt/gentoo

-mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

-chroot /mnt/gentoo

non monta direttamente tutte le cartelle del sistema??

Io vedo ed entro tranquillamente nella cartella di boot...

Un altra cosa....puo essere un problema dell "parametro"(bho..) initrd...secondo alcuni con cui ho parlato il problema è proprio quello...voi che ne pensate??

Ciao e grazie

Pausacicca

----------

## Pausacicca

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pausacicca wrote: 
> 
> disk=/dev/hde bios=0x80 
> ...

 

NO non lo messo io lo trovato nel lilo della mandrake...

Io ho un hd Serial ata e per questo mi scrive hde alposto di hda...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> inoltre consiglio anche un "modules modules_install"
> 
> 

 

Si si...ho utilizzato quell'opzione per compilare il kernel

Ciao Pausacicca

----------

## MyZelF

 *Pausacicca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io vedo ed entro tranquillamente nella cartella di boot...
> 
> 

 

Se non hai creato un partizione apposita da montare in /boot non è questo il problema. Altrimenti devi montarla prima di copiarci dentro il nuovo kernel e rilanciare lilo.

 *Pausacicca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un altra cosa....puo essere un problema dell "parametro"(bho..) initrd...secondo alcuni con cui ho parlato il problema è proprio quello...voi 

 

No, non è quello il problema. Utilizzando direttamente un immagine bzippata del kernel le tue impostazioni in lilo.conf sono corrette così, non serve specificare un initrd.

----------

## Pausacicca

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se non hai creato un partizione apposita da montare in /boot non è questo il problema
> 
> 

 

no non l'ho creata...e tutto dentro un unica partizione l' hde7

Ciao e grazie

Pausacicca  :Razz: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Pausacicca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no non l'ho creata...e tutto dentro un unica partizione l' hde7
> 
> 

 

Hai verificato se facendo il boot da gentoo, prima di bloccarsi perchè non trova la root, il disco fisso viene riconosciuto come hda (e non come hde)?

Non vorrei che la mandrake specifichi quei parametri in lilo.conf perchè utilizza un kernel con abilitato

```
[ ]     Boot off-board chipsets first support
```

in IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices. In questo caso dovresti fare altrettanto oppure appendere in lilo.conf per la tua immagine gentoo qualcosa del tipo "root=/dev/hda7".

----------

## MyZelF

 *Pausacicca wrote:*   

> allora io ho appena ricompilato il kernel non mettendo il file systemm come modulo con  questi commandi:
> 
> -make menuconfig
> 
> -make dep && make clean
> ...

 

Domanda banale: hai rilanciato

```

# lilo

```

prima di rebootare?

----------

## Pausacicca

adesso non posso controllare ma appena rientro a casa(e se ha finito di compilare il kde.....  :Rolling Eyes:  )guardo subito...

----------

## innovatel

il lilo lancialo con

```
/sbin/lilo -v
```

così vedi un pochetto dove si inceppa nello scriverto

----------

## Pausacicca

Con la scusante che il tutto scorreva parecchio veloce non sono riuscito avedere bene ma cmq mi sembra che non venga caricato l'hard disk....pensandoci bene(bastonatemi se sparo stronzate)il kernel viene caricato dalla cartella /2/boot/ della mndrake quindi entra nella partizione della gentoo...

Credo cmq che non il problema non sia che non riesce a vedere  la partizione perche è in hde al posto che in hda, perche quet'ultima è occupata dal cdrom(o dal masterizzatore)...

Suggerimenti?

Grazie e ciao...

Pausacica  :Laughing: 

P.s=si avevo riavviato il lilo e non dava problemi...la gento veniva aggiunta...

----------

## cerri

Com'e' l'fstab di gentoo?

----------

## albazeus

A cosa serve l' opzione "acpi=ht" che hai nell' append della mdk?

Prova ad aggiungerlo anche in gentoo.. Magari hai dell' hardware particolare.. no?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Pausacicca

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A cosa serve l' opzione "acpi=ht" che hai nell' append della mdk?
> 
> Prova ad aggiungerlo anche in gentoo.. Magari hai dell' hardware particolare.. no? 
> ...

 

Sinceramente piacerebbe anche a me sapere a cosa serve ma cmq non cambia nulla se lo aggiungo o se lo tolgo...

L' fstab di gentoo è questo:

/dev/hde7                                /                     ext3            noatime       0 0

/dev/hde5                           none              swap            sw              0  0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0            /mnt/cdrom        iso9660        noauto,ro    0   0

none                              /proc                 proc            defaults       0   0

none                              /dev/shm             templs        defaults        0   0 

Ciao Pausacicca  :Cool: 

----------

## albazeus

Molto probabilmente non serve a nulla, pero' potresti provare ad installare il lilo della gentoo nella partizione di gentoo (/dev/hde7), e chiamare gentoo nel lilo.conf di mdk non come fai adesso, e cioe' con image=qualcosa ma con other, come fai con windoze.

Magari prima fatti i vari backup...

Non ci vanno degli append specifici quando installi gentoo?

Io mi ricordo che avevo messo cose del tipo:

```
append="root=/dev/hde3 init=/linuxrc
```

Magari qualcun altro ti sapra aiutare meglio...

Forse prima di installa il 2nd lilo potresti provare ad aggiungere qualcosa all' append; nella  guida mi sembra che ci fosse qualcosa a riguardo...

Saluti!

----------

## Pausacicca

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ci vanno degli append specifici quando installi gentoo? 
> 
> 

 

Sinceramente non lo so...ma ho provato sia con sia senza...purtroppo senza risultati...  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> e chiamare gentoo nel lilo.conf di mdk non come fai adesso, e cioe' con image=qualcosa ma con other, come fai con windoze. 
> 
> 

 

Beh...potrebbe essere un idea...quando arrivo a casa lo provo...

Grazie,ciao

Pausacicca  :Laughing: 

----------

